# Diablos first birthday



## Rocky5128 (Jan 15, 2013)

This weekend will be Diablos first birthday. I took him from a breeder at 3 1/2 months old, 37 pounds. He was about to be put to sleep on Monday. I took him home on Friday night. He had a seizure when I brought him home. The next morning I brought to my vet. He diagnosed Distemper, he hadn't had any of his shots. The vet let me know he might not live 2 weeks, I shouldn't get my hopes up. I told him I would take my chances and to do whatever he needed to do to give him a chance. He made it through the distemper and I had to put him on several medications to stop the seizures. He is now 83 pounds, and seizure free for over 6 months. Glad I didn't give up on him, he's quite the mamas boy. My vet has been very happy with his growth and we are weening off his meds slowly.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday to a special boy  Enjoy your special day! :birthday:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow! That's a rough start for the both of you. Happy first Birthday Diablos!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: Diablo and Happy Birthday, I hope you have Many many more!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Diablo. The first one is always specail but yours is even more. Wishing you lots of fun on your specail day.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday, handsome, lucky boy :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy happy birthday!!!!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What a wonderful survial story! HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Diablo and what a great day for you too


----------

